# How early can you transfer queen cells to Mating Nucs?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The problem with too early is the queen larvae are very fragile if they are younger then 14 days (from the egg or 10 days from grafting) and they are susceptible to not being kept warm enough which a mating nuc may fail to do very well.

You covered the problem with too late, which is that the first one out may kill them all.

If you set up the mating nucs on day 13 and move them on day 14 that is the best as hot weather can push them as early as day 15 for emergence and cold weather can push them as far as day 18 sometimes.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Bees will have fully capped cells about 5 days after grafting. It is possible to do it that early but I would advise against it. Cells are best handled as little as necessary before day 10 after grafting (5 days after being fully capped) At this time they are around 24 to 48 hours from hatching. At this stage the cell has a tough fibrous cover and the royal jelly should be fully consumed. Any cells that still have rj at this stage are probably not healthy and any cells that are "open" would be a result of the bees recognition of this and they have simply cleaned it out. Best of luck


----------



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

Michael - Thanks so much, fingers crossed that they stayed warm! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I've used this schedule http://www.thebeeyard.org/queencalendar.pl?month=4&day=1&year=2011

It's an easy way to look ahead, make sure the days you need are open, and you can put it down on your calendar in advance (very helpful for someone who works a different 40-60 hr a week job).


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Specialk that is a very good site.


----------



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, great resource that interactive calendar. I take to heart the admonitions against disturbing the hive during that period before you place the cells in mating nucs. Next time I will work strictly by calendar. It will be instructive to see if the queens I moved too early amount to anything or if they succumb to some horrible insect version of shaken baby syndrome!


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

thank you for the calendar it's a big help......


----------

